

"Content submitted to File Exchange may only be used with MathWorks products." - tomrod
https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/1891#issuecomment-56907866

======
kazinator
I suspect the intent of "Content submitted to File Exchange may only be used
with MathWorks products" is that posting software which is an alternative to
MathWorks is off-topic for that site and should not be posted there; users
should only post code that is related to MathWorks.

The sentence probably isn't intended to mean that they are adding licensing
restrictions to anything which is uploaded, as in ("this code must be
henceforth bundled an used strictly with MathWorks").

~~~
tomrod
How does this work if the code is released under a liberal license?

~~~
chronial
That does not conflict in any way. Only code you got from File Exchange is
subject to this licensing. You can get the same code from any other source
with any other kind of license.

Think about it this way: The copyright holder grants MathWorks the permission
to publish their code in a way MathWorks seems fit. MathWorks publishes that
code under an “only with MathWorks” license. That does not prevent the
original copyright holder to publish the same code under a different license,
as MathWorks was not granted exclusive rights.

~~~
kazinator
If your interpretation is correct, that means you may not post code to
MathWorks to which you do not have such a right: the right to distribute it
under an altered license. Mathworks cannot add additional restrictions to the
redistribution of GPL-ed code, so if you aren't the author of that code, you
simply can't post it there. If you do they have to remove it, or else make an
exception for that code. If they just keep it there, then there is no effect
on the code; that code is still GPL-ed, since MathWorks has no legal right to
change that. The situation is that the person who posted it there violated the
terms of their agreement for the use of the site.

------
lolwutf
The quote in the title is entirely fabricated.

What was actually said was: 'That is evil!'

~~~
dang
We changed the title (from 'Holy S#&# Mathworks Is Evil”: Can OSS License
Nullification Happen?') to a sentence from the post.

~~~
tomrod
Works for me.

